# Qutebrowser



## fernandel (Sep 30, 2018)

Hi!
I have a problem to install www/qutebrowser. I am using ports-mgmt/portmaster and I got:

```
====> Compressing man pages (compress-man)  
===>>> Starting check for runtime dependencies
===>>> Gathering dependency list for devel/py-qt5-core@py36 from ports
===>>> Dependency check complete for devel/py-qt5-core@py36  

===>>> www/qutebrowser >> databases/py-qt5-sql@py36 >>  
devel/py-qt5-core@py36 (3/22)

===>  Installing for py36-qt5-core-5.9.2_6
===>  Checking if py36-qt5-core already installed
===>   Registering installation for py36-qt5-core-5.9.2_6 as automatic  
Installing py36-qt5-core-5.9.2_6...
pkg-static: py36-qt5-core-5.9.2_6 conflicts with py27-qt5-core-5.9.2_6
(installs files into the same place).  Problematic
file: /usr/local/bin/pyuic5 *** Error code 70

Stop.
make[1]: stopped in /usr/ports/devel/py-qt5-core
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make: stopped in /usr/ports/devel/py-qt5-core
```
I did try with `make FLAVOR=py27 install` and `make FLAVOR=py36 install` but I got the same error.
I thought that we could have more versions installed?
Thank you.


----------



## talsamon (Sep 30, 2018)

See PR 223764.


----------



## fernandel (Sep 30, 2018)

talsamon said:


> See PR 223764.


And the problem exist from November 2017?
Thank you.


----------



## talsamon (Sep 30, 2018)

I tried to add to USE_PYTHON concurrent
it ends with

```
Installing py36-qt5-core-5.9.2_6...
pkg-static: py36-qt5-core-5.9.2_6 conflicts with py27-qt5-core-5.9.2_6 (installs files into the same place).  Problematic file: /usr/local/share/py-sip/PyQt5/QtCore/QtCoremod.sip
*** Error code 70
```


----------



## talsamon (Oct 27, 2018)

seems "on the way": PR 232745.


----------



## talsamon (Nov 23, 2018)

I have not tested, but PR is committed. Should work now.
https://svnweb.freebsd.org/ports?view=revision&revision=485614


----------

